# replacing blown klipsch driver with CSS SDX10



## gibroni

I have an old Klipsch SW10 and recently the voice coil is blown in it's 10" driver. This system uses a K-1013-K 10" driver front, 12" passive radiator rear, with a 100W into 8 ohms amplifier. There is a 180 deg. phase switch but there's no boost or subsonic filter that I know of. The enclosure volume is 2.25 cuft before driver and amp displacement. I guestimate a 2 cuft volume. What I'm thinking of doing is replacing the driver and radiator with the CSS SDX10 and APR 12. The original setup only went down to 30Hz. I'm hoping the CSS drivers can take it a bit lower. I figured as long as I was replacing the driver I'd also line the walls with that denim insulation. I would love to be able to model it in WinISD but I'm not sure how to do it and I'm not sure I can with the free version. I'd like to get an idea of what to expect by doing these upgrades.


----------



## Mike P.

> I'm hoping the CSS drivers can take it a bit lower.


It will go a lot lower with the right amp.

​
2 cu.ft. would work very well with the SDX10 and APR 12, I have one in 2.3 cu.ft. with a pair of APR 10's. The problem is going to be the amp. Due to the design it comes from it has a subsonic filter around 30 hz. Also it's rated at 8 ohms and the SDX10 is 4 ohms. Assuming the amp can handle the load (and I doubt it will), here's a comparison. 

Pink is with the amp you have and the box tuned to 28 hz to get the most out of it.
Yellow is with a Bash 300 amp and tuned to 23 hz. It would provide a 20 db gain at 20 hz.
Be prepared to buy an amp if you follow through on this project.


----------



## gibroni

Thanks Mike, that was just the kind of info I was looking for. I didn't realize rhe amp had afilter at 30 Hz, seems strange to me. I didn't read anything stating that in the literature. I wonder if they do that to protect the speaker (didn't work) or so they can use a cheaper amp. I'll have to measure but I think the BASH 500 would drop into the existing hole.


----------



## Mike P.

Most don't state the sonic filter and with a bottom frequency stated as 30 hz that pretty much says that it does have a subsonic filter. If it didn't have one the driver would have destroyed itself the first time a 20 hz frequency was put to it from a movie.




> but I think the BASH 500 would drop into the existing hole.


I take it you mean Bash 300. Also make sure nothing is the way on the amps depth like a brace.


​


----------



## gibroni

That's pretty much what happened. I had bought the sub~15 years ago for my dad. He didn't use it that often, mostly for listening to country music during the day at slightly higher than moderate levels. He had new carpeting installed and rearranged the furniture, didn't have a place to put the sub so I took it. 2 weeks later the 10" driver makes a tapping sound under excursion. I took the driver out to take a look and it there doesn't appear to be physical damage but when I plugged the speaker in free air and listened the sound was coming from inside. I figure it must be a blown voice coil.


----------



## gibroni

I was wrong with my calculation. I was using the spec sheet for the dimensions but it was for the SW10II and I have the SW10. My enclosure is actually smaller and including the amp volume without the driver or radiator displacement the volume is 1.4 cuft.


----------



## Mike P.

Did you measure the internal dimensions to get 1.4 cu.ft.?


----------



## gibroni

I measured the outside of the box ans plugged the numbers into the calculator linked under your sig. External dimensions are 14 x 19.75 x 14.125" , the amp inside the enclosure measures 12 x 6 x 5".


----------



## Mike P.

9 washers added to the PR would tune the cabinet to 24 hz.


----------



## gibroni

That's still an upgrade from the original and there is the option to plug the amp hole and go with a component amp instead of a plate amp. Seems like it would be cheaper to just build the trio quartet but there's a chance Dad will want his sub back. :doh:


----------



## Mike P.

If the TRIO12 Quartet kit is within your budget then go for it, it's a BIG step up. 

Pink is the SDX10 with your current amp.
Yellow is the SDX10 with a Bash 300 amp.
Green is the TRIO12 Quartet kit with the Bash 500 watt amp. With an average room gain it would produce 110 db at 20 hz from a 20" cube.


----------

